# Flyerentwurf - bitte um Bewertung



## Watusimann (22. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe den Auftrag einen Flyer zu entwerfen, hab ich aber noch nicht gemacht. Nun ist die Frage was Ihr zu meinem Entwurf meint...

Flyer 

Adresse des Clubs, Eintritt - die externen Sponsoren, Wegbeschreibung kommen auf die Rückseite.

Meine Frage an Euch: 
Aufteilungstechnisch gesehen - ist dies ok? 
Was würdet Ihr noch einbringen?
(Kritiken zum Bild gern gesehen bzw gelesen)

Eine Melone zu modelieren hab ich nicht geschafft, deshalb übrigens der Cocktail


----------



## Duddle (22. September 2005)

Die erste Frage, die ich mir immer stellen würde: wird das Gemachte die Zielgruppe ansprechen?

Da du sicherlich selber dazu gehörst gehe mal in dich und schau dir vollkommen unvoreingenommen diesen „Flyer“ an. Dann beantworte dir selbst folgende Fragen, ganz ehrlich:
Gefällt er mir denn selber?
Begeistert mich das zu Sehende von dieser Party? 
Löst es einen Freudenschrei alá „Boah, da MUSS ich hin“ aus?

Gehst du gänzlich objektiv an die Sache ran, wirst du (so befürchte ich) alle Fragen mit „Nein“ beantworten. Damit hast du dann auch schon meine Ansicht der Sache.
Oder um es kurz zu machen: 
Aufteilung: Verstreut, keine klare Linie, ohne Sinn
Noch einbringen: eine durchdachte Grundidee und mehr Gespür für die Zielgruppe


Duddle, dessen Meinung nicht weiter zu beachten ist, da er unter Einfluss von alkoholischen Erzeugnissen schreibt…


----------



## versuch13 (22. September 2005)

Was gar nicht geht ist die kursive Schrift unten Links.


 Gruß


----------



## rflx (23. September 2005)

Hy

&...
...Die verschiedene Glows gefallen mir nicht so gut. Ansonsten finde ich es noch recht gut.

Gruss


----------



## Watusimann (23. September 2005)

huiii - das es so schlimm wird, hätte ich ja nicht gedacht   

Duddle ... Ja zu diesem Kreis zähle ich mich zu, und du hast da vollkommen recht, ich bin da mit einer gewissen Über - Subjektivität ran gegangen. Melonen mit Techno zu verbinden, ... hm. Da fang ich wohl lieber noch mal von vorn an.

Dann dank ich euch mal für die ernüchternde Kritik.


----------



## rflx (23. September 2005)

Also wie schon gesagt..

finde es eigentlich recht gut.. nur die Kleinigkeiten stören ein bisschen 

--> musst nicht von vorne anfangen 

Gruss


----------



## thecamillo (23. September 2005)

Hi, schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an in Bezug auf die Kursive unten links (passt nicht) und der Gloweffekt bei Live Act ist zu arg, der andere geht! Ansonsten find ichs auch ein wenig zu Langweilig! Gut gezeichnet isses aber vom Hocker reißen tuts mich net!

mfg thecamillo


----------



## Leola13 (23. September 2005)

Hai,

also grundsätzlich gefällt mir die Farbgebung gut. (SW - Grau - mit Rot und Grün)

Vom gesamten Eindruck würde der Flyer sehr gut zu einer Dinerparty mit Jazz Musik passen.

Das ist dann ja wohl leider am Thema vorbei.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## rundes kipfal (23. September 2005)

Grundsätzlich nicht schlecht.

 Den oberen Teil würde ich im großen und ganzen so lassen.
 Jedoch kommt der Titel der Veranstaltung "Melon Bomb Party" zu wenig zur Geltung,
 die Live Acts sind zu weit auseinander und wirken irgendwie komplett zerstreut.

 Warum das Schriftfeld links (Chillout [schreibt man meiner Meinung nach übrigens zusammen) Lounge, Massageecke ...) so klein?

 Und die kursive Schrift links unten, aber das wurde bereits mehrmals erwähnt.


----------



## chmee (30. September 2005)

Mir fehlen die wichtigsten Daten !
*Wo ?* Club, Adresse
Schon auf dem zweiten Flyer steht nur der Club drauf. Sorry, wenn ich noch suchen
muss, wo der Club ist, ist das zuviel verlangt vom potenziellen Kunden.
*Wann ?* Steht drauf - Ist aber größer als der Name der Veranstaltung !   
*Was ?* Hast Du zweimal. Rechts OK, aber Links wozu ? Verkauf Dinge wie Massageecke bombastischer ! Und nimm nen besseren Begriff.
Hintergrundbild kontrastreicher, wird auf dem Flyer flau aussehen.
Nicht zu viele verschieden Schriftarten und -größen.

Und das "designed by" sollte lieber auf die Rückseite, wenn es eine gibt.
Understatement halte ich für seriöser..

mfg chmee


----------

